# What type of leaves are these?



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I Just want to know the type of leaves these are?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a Bradford pear to me. Google it and compare.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

It isn't that tree. I searched it.


----------

